
USCYBERCOM recommends remediating CVE-2020-5902 and 5903 immediately - jacobsee
https://twitter.com/CNMF_CyberAlert/status/1279151966178902016
======
based2
[https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Warnmeldungen/DE/CB/2020/...](https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Warnmeldungen/DE/CB/2020/07/warnmeldung_cb-k20-0647.html)

[https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-399/](https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-399/)

